# Weird vision symptoms



## Candi27 (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone have weird vision symptoms?? I posted about mine a few threads back, would love to compare..


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

my eyes have been ok but recenlty has some, well alot of tiedness and i keep rubbing them


----------

